# HF turned Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I went to run a errand a few days ago and came home to a box on the steps. It was from a friend of mine that I had met up in New York. She had sent me a oak burl. So a couple of days ago I put it on the lathe and starting slowing turning a HF. It was making a lot of creaking and cracking sounds so decided to go the saran wrap route. Worked pretty well but the top just imploded and the saran wrap did keep things from flying in all directions. So studied it for a bit and decided it was just to pretty so went the bowl route. My wife thinks it is just beautiful and so do I. It will go up on my mantle to be proudly displayed. It is 7 1/2" across and 4" high. Finished with one coat of AO to pop it and several light coats of lacquer.

By the way is there anyone turning beside Deb and I? Haven't seen many posts of pictures for a while. Harry you need to get on the stick.:lol::laugh:


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Very very nice Bernie.
A nice bowl takes a good man and a great burl.
(and a couple of gouges!)


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

very nice... I'm still turning but just haven't posted in a long while,
if you give me your address Ill send you some cherry burl (fruit wood) would be nice to see what you could come up with..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments Maurice and Rick. 

Rick I sent you a PM.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Bernie: haven't been here is a long spell. I was being talked about in another section of the forum, so I had to come & razz the perpetrator. Saw your post. Whoowee, what a piece of wood. You are a lucky turner! Glad you wrapped it. being safe is smart and only takes a second. Nifty turning & I agree. Mantlepiece!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Obviously a bit of an artisan in ya Bernie! 

You have a nice curio or something like that to display your work in?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks GT and Bill. Yes we do have a display case and this is where the special turnings go. It belonged to my grandmother and then my mom. When she died they were going to take it to the dump but I pulled it out and put it in my pickup. I refinished it to original with the original hardware and it looks pretty good. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Saran wrap? Ok I am out of my league there. But wow Bernie that is a spectacular bowl! Sorry but what is a HF?


> I put it on the lathe and starting slowing turning a HF.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Deb that is short for Hollow Form Vase. That was what I intended to turn with it. But the top had so many voids it just fell apart. Saran wrap is what I use and wrap a piece tightly with it to keep the wood together. Learned this from a turner who had been turning 65 yrs or so. Don't laugh I also had one wrap of duct tape. It held and I am happy with it. Don't know if I would do another knarly piece like it.:lol:


----------



## Binder (Jan 5, 2011)

Great job Bernie, I know the feeling of turning burl as they tend to make you wonder what will appear once start. And most times I have been rewarded with unique pieces

Richard


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Bernie. I was trying to figure out the whole saran wrap thing but I get it now. I'm a long way from any of that. 
I need to buy a new mandrel for my pens as my old lathe had an MT1 and the new one has an MT2. So I haven't turned anything else yet, other then a "thing" just to try out the new lathe. It's very smooth and quiet. :dance3: I sold the old lathe 3 days after we set up the new one. :yes4: 
I took a course at Lee Valley last night on lathe tool sharpening. I learned a LOT! Even managed to restore a little skew chisel I destroyed by free hand sharpening. I can't wait to try some plates or bowls.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I hear ya Deb. Can't wait to see some turnings off that new lathe. You will be a pro in no time. I have no doubt.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great looking Vase Bernie. You always do great work. I hope I get that good one of these days.

I haven't even had time to set up my lathe yet; still trying to make room in the garage... Gotta sell the bikes first so I will have room, ya know anyone looking to buy a Harley I've got three for sale. :blink:

As soon I can I will get to turning and post some pictures. 

Right now i'm working on building my sharpening station I bought a machine stand from HF, and I am going to mount the grinder/wolverine setup on one side and my carbide tool grinder for my metal working on the other side. I am also going to make a cabinet that sits on lower supports for the stand to house my worksharp 3000 and other supplies for it and the grinders.

Thanks agan Bernie for all your help for us newbe turners.

Danny


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bernie that is some fine turning, it is well done. BTW the ?hutch? is a fine piece of refurbishing.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again for all the kind comments. 

Jerry I took this things down to the bare wood. I had to fix a place or two. The hardware is original to the piece and up top has the original tag. When stripping it, I had a time of it. Of course you know it the old days as I call them when the kitchen got painted so did all the cabinets. I think this thing had 6 coats on top of the original white but did come out pretty nice.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Question here: do you wrap the plastic wrap on the outside while turning the inside? Appreciate some more details here. Thanks. BTW, those bowls are beautiful! My daughter wants me to turn a bowl for her. Probably won't go the burl route as I'm just starting out.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

John the saran wrap is on the outside and put on as tight as I can get it. It just gives it more stability and keeps it together better. When that thing is spinning at 800 or so rpm anything that comes off tends to thump you pretty hard. So a face shield while turning is a absolute must.


----------

